# Overhead: Ressourcen in Jar-Datei



## Guybrush Threepwood (18. Jan 2011)

Hi,
ich entwickle eine multimediale Lernumgebung, bei der sehr viele Instruktionen vorkommen (ca. 400 mp3-Dateien). Um das ein bisschen besser verwaltbar zu machen, habe ich mir gedacht, diese vielen Einzeldateien in ein Archiv zu packen, z. B. in eine jar, und dann direkt per InputStream aus dem Archiv heraus abzuspielen. Die Frage ist bloß, ob hierdurch ein höherer Ressourcen-Verbrauch (RAM + Prozessorauslastung) resultiert im Vergleich dazu, wenn man Mediendateien unkomprimiert ausliefert. Weiß jemand, wieviel mehr Overhead dadurch entsteht?

Ciao,
 Guybrush


----------



## Empire Phoenix (18. Jan 2011)

Etwas höhere cpu last wenn das jar komprimiert ist evtl sogar über der messgenauigkeit (nichts wirklich relevatnes, speziell wenn du nur eine gleichzeitig abspielst) 

Anders formuliert es gibt genug spiele und anwendungen in java die jars benutzen ohne das es dort Probleme verursacht.


----------



## maki (18. Jan 2011)

Diese konkrete Fragewird dir hier wohl niemand beantworten können, wirst es schon selber testen müssen imho.


----------



## Marco13 (18. Jan 2011)

Irgendwann müssen sie ausgepackt werden. Da MP3s aber schon so komprimiert sind, dass sie durch eine zusätzliche JAR (d.h ZIP) Komprimierung ohnehin nicht kleiner werden, sollte man IMHO mal schauen, ob man ein JAR auch unkompremiert lassen kann (sollte wohl gehen, ich weiß aber nicht auswendig, wie). Ansonsten gibt's IMHO den Tradeoff: Am Anfang 100 ms Verzögerung, bis die Daten entpackt sind, oder "kontinuierlich" etwas höhere Prozessorauslastung - das hängt dann wohl davon ab, wie der InputStream die Daten genau aus dem JAR lutscht. Das wird zwar Blockweise passieren, aber wie groß die Blöcke sind (und inwieweit es einen Unterschied macht, dort mit einem drumgewickelten BufferedInputStream mit verschiedenen buffergrößen rumzuspielen) ist so im voraus schwer zu sagen...


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (18. Jan 2011)

Ok, herzlichen Dank. Das Fazit scheint zu sein, dass man es zwar ohne Testen nicht genau sagen kann, dass aber keine erheblich höhere Last entsteht. Euch allen vielen Dank. Ich werde es ausprobieren (wenn die MP3 alle da sind), und berichten, falls es sich als ungünstig herausstellt.


----------

